# bundled coding 62367, 64483, 64484



## jhong (Apr 22, 2009)

Can anyone assist with this scenario: Regence bundled office visit of 99214 and 62367 reprogramming of pump with 64483 and 64484 Lumbar ESI. two separate procedures done on same day with office visit for reprogramming. I added mod- 25 to the 99214 which paid out the office but not the three cpt listed above.


----------



## b.cobuzzi (Jul 15, 2009)

NCCI does not bundle these codes.  Since the reprogramming and the two injections were done at three different sites, bill the highest RVU code with no modifier and the other two with 59 modifiers, indicating different sites.  You should not need the 59, but obviously, Regent is using some other "bundling" which is divergent from NCCI.


----------

